# Delonghi Cafe trvisio bar 14



## sparkygroover (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello Im new to this site and need some help. My bar14 has sprung a leak and is spraying water over the pump/electrics. Going to try a temp silicon repair to seal the leak but need to find a more solid solution.






Its the small brass/steel ring around the thin white pipe that fits in opening that is leaking. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Clean both brass bits up until they shine that way at least it's not any tarnish that's preventing a seal. Is it possible to cut back the white pipe a little so that you are putting a new piece of pipe into the sealing equation.

That's the limit of my "knowledge" on this, the machine I've no idea about.

Ian


----------



## sparkygroover (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help. But chose to seal it with Bison Max repair kit. At least its flexible and heat resistant and at a pinch can be removed when I track down a new part


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok ------bye

Ian


----------

